# Alaminos Canyon AC857A



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The water here is still not as clear as it can be. The Blackfin are few and far between. There is weedline after weedline with no big predators. Unless they are deep. It has been like this for weeks. We are starting to see flying fish, but few and far between.


----------

